
Supreme Court rules SEC may seize profits from fraudulent companies - anigbrowl
https://thehill.com/policy/finance/503869-supreme-court-rules-sec-may-seize-profits-from-fraudulent-companies
======
celticninja
Because letting the police seize cash worked wonderfully.

